# comment changer l'apparence des dossiers



## pieroonet (3 Juin 2007)

bonjour a tous, je tiens deja a vous remercier pour la qualité de ce forum.

Ma question pourrait peut etre vous apraitre simpliste, mais je galere réellement : 

j"ai affiché dans mon dock quatre lien vers mes fichiers (documents, musique, cours, images) ce sont des dossiers que j'ai créé, et j'aimerai savoir comment modifier leur apparence affin d'eviter les confusions.

 Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

Le tutoriel t'aidera .


----------

